# Ski Sundown (night): Friday, 1/12/2007



## Greg (Dec 28, 2006)

I should be there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 28, 2006)

I should be there too.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 2, 2007)

I could be there this night...but I might also just wait for the bumps to get set before making a trip up there.


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks like after tonight, there will be no more snowmaking oppotunities until Monday night, 1/8. The good news is it should start getting colder then with a low near 20 (many days out, I know). So I wouldn't expect bumps, but hopefully soon!


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 6, 2007)

I may be able to make it this night.  It will depend on how things go at work early in the week.  I'm shooting for it, though.

Question: I realize the conditions are spotty right now but it seems like Sundown has been blowing a ton of snow whenever possible.  Are there bare spots on runs with rocks and/or other objects that would ruin the bottom (or rip out an edge) of some newer skis?

I have rock skis but the last times I went skiing (during the week after Christmas) I was able to avoid any bad spots that ruin skis with my newer pair (they're not brand new, been skied on 5 days).  I'm leaning towards using the new ones at Sundown unless you tell me there's lots of hazards.  Thanks.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> I may be able to make it this night.  It will depend on how things go at work early in the week.  I'm shooting for it, though.
> 
> Question: I realize the conditions are spotty right now but it seems like Sundown has been blowing a ton of snow whenever possible.  Are there bare spots on runs with rocks and/or other objects that would ruin the bottom (or rip out an edge) of some newer skis?
> 
> I have rock skis but the last times I went skiing (during the week after Christmas) I was able to avoid any bad spots that ruin skis with my newer pair (they're not brand new, been skied on 5 days).  I'm leaning towards using the new ones at Sundown unless you tell me there's lots of hazards.  Thanks.



All skis are rock skis.... 

Seriously, the conditions are pretty good and the base is deep and side to side in most places. There are some thin areas and some rocks here and there, but certainly nothing that is going to "rip out an edge". Some scratches and small gouges may result in the base, but certainly no core shots or permanent damage...

My suggestion is to ski the ski you will have the most fun on. If that means the rockers so you won't feel compelled to ski more conservatively, then ski those...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm looking forward to this one since I prob. won't make it out this weekend.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 6, 2007)

Ski Sundown is closed until Tuesday January 9th. With all of this warm weather and another 1" of rain forecast for sunday night-monday that is not too suprising.

This must be hurting business and now MLK weekend looks warm and rainy.:evil:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2007)

I worked there today.  All I can say is that it was an amazing accomplishment just to open today after all that rain.  There was a lot of folks working hard to do the best we could with what was left after the rain.  That said I'm not surprised at all with the decision to close tomorrow and Monday.  If they're able to open Tuesday I'll be truly impressed.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I worked there today.  All I can say is that it was an amazing accomplishment just to open today after all that rain.  There was a lot of folks working hard to do the best we could with what was left after the rain.  That said I'm not surprised at all with the decision to close tomorrow and Monday.  If they're able to open Tuesday I'll be truly impressed.



Wow. How much was lost? I'll surly be there on Wednesday to revel in the reopening. Hopefully this is the last shutdown.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 6, 2007)

I was just reading that Hartford-Bradley International reached 72F today for a new all time record high temperature. We only got to 64.8F with full sunshine and ALOT of wind.

I imagine these high temperatures melted alot of snow very quickly. Maybe we will have a packed powder day on wednesday with the cold temperatures and a possible clipper storm.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2007)

The forecast looks good next week. Hopefully, they'll be able to resurface and expand.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> Wow. How much was lost? I'll surly be there on Wednesday to revel in the reopening. Hopefully this is the last shutdown.



There was a lot lost just from the rain yesterday, not to mention the rain and high temps today.  They closed Temptor first thing in the morning and I think I heard that they ended up having to close Stinger by mid-day.  I could see a lot of brown from the base on Stinger, Temptor, and Exhibition.  It wasn't a pretty sight for sure.  I must say though that the customers that were there, and there was a fair amount considering the weather in the morning, seemed to be having fun.  The ones that I talked to were happy that there was _something_ to slide on.

The groomers did a good job of pushing around the last of the small stock piles this morning, but there was only so much to they could do...  I can personally tell you that it took a large human powered effort to get snow on the loading and unloading ramps for the three lifts in operation since that rain had washed away almost all of the snow from them. 

If Monday night is a cold as the forecast is now calling for then I think they'll be able to blow a good amount of snow and get the place back in to good shape.  The forecasts that I've seen call for cold temps overnight all next week so I think next weekend will be MUCH better than this one!


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2007)

Monday night no longer looks as good for snowmaking with a low of only 30. Hopefully they'll have some sort of window. Temps look better starting Tuesday night, but certainly not mid-January type cold... :???:


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> All skis are rock skis....
> 
> Seriously, the conditions are pretty good and the base is deep and side to side in most places. There are some thin areas and some rocks here and there, but certainly nothing that is going to "rip out an edge". Some scratches and small gouges may result in the base, but certainly no core shots or permanent damage...
> 
> My suggestion is to ski the ski you will have the most fun on. If that means the rockers so you won't feel compelled to ski more conservatively, then ski those...



This is what I suspected for the conditions.  I will definitely have more fun on my newer skis so those are the ones I'll use.  

I don't want to give the impression that I'm paranoid about the condition of my skis.  Normally, I don't really care and just ski hard and let the chips fall where they may.  My newer skis, however, were fairly expensive and I want to try to avoid trashing them early, if possible.  I ripped out an edge on my last pair and had to wait quite a while to get these new ones so I don't want an early repeat of that.

Thanks for the input, Greg.  Hopefully, I'll see you guys out there on Wednesday night.  Let's hope for some good snowmaking temps so the conditions won't even be an issue.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 7, 2007)

After looking at the most recent forecast, we may have to consider Thursday again.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 7, 2007)

Today was day number 9 for me and I only own one pair of ski's and have yet to hit any major rocks or scrape my bases  too badly this season. Honestly I could if I wanted too, but even with the thin conditions today at Mohawk, there was a safe amount of snow to slide on.

Next weekend is starting to look ugly especially for Southern New England. Hopefully we will get enough cold air in place for snow in the north country. Rain on MLK weekend will be a disaster for already struggling areas.


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2007)

I have to imagine a Wednesday, not to mention Tuesday reopening is pretty iffy right now. I might consider Thursday night...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 8, 2007)

I probably won't be able to make this Wednesday if they are open, but I'll be there Thursday night, same deal as last week...


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2007)

Closed until at least Wednesday now:

http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/

Wanna bump this up to Thursday guys, to give them another night to resurface?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> Closed until at least Wednesday now:
> 
> http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/
> 
> Wanna bump this up to Thursday guys, to give them another night to resurface?



That's what I was thinking.  Go for it.


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> That's what I was thinking.  Go for it.



Done. Thursday's the night! Looks like at least two *very *good nights of snowmaking temps with daytime highs only reaching the mid-30's. Based on what I've seen so far this season, I'm going to guess that we will be pleasantly surprised with the surface.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> Done. Thursday's the night! Looks like at least two *very *good nights of snowmaking temps with daytime highs only reaching the mid-30's. Based on what I've seen so far this season, I'm going to guess that we will be pleasantly surprised with the surface.



Yeah, looking at it now, it looks like some good snow-making weather coming up.  I still think there's a possibility to blow some tonight into tomorrow morning.  It definitely looks good for Tuesday night well into Wednesday, then starting up again Wednesday evening into late morning on Thursday!  Hopefully they'll be able to blow more on Thursday night, it's not looking too good after that right now...


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2007)

It seems, at least as far as Sundown goes, that this season requires sort of a day-by-day approach. Sundown in some ways benefits from having only a limited amount of terrain in that they can recover quickly. I'd like to see Gunbarrel come online, as well as the bumps on Nor'easter though. The Canyon/(flat)Nor'easter/Temptor options are starting to get a little old.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 8, 2007)

I am down for either day, though it would be nice to have the freshest surface possible. The middle of next week looks awesome for snowmaking, we should have great skiing by then if the forecast pans out.


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2007)

A fresh fur face? :blink: I don't even want to know... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 8, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> I am down for either day, though it would be nice to have the freshest furface possible.  The middle of next week looks awesome for snowmaking, we should have great skiing by then if the forecast pans out.





Greg said:


> A fresh fur face? :blink: I don't even want to know... :lol:



Dude keep it clean!  There's youngins about!!


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 8, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Dude keep it clean! There's youngins about!!


 
See what happens when the NWS mentions cold weather, my typing gets sloppy.
I meant surface.


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2007)

We're down to 40*F and falling. Hopefully they'll get a small window to start blowing tonight.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 8, 2007)

I was outside with the dogs and I noticed that it felt a bit colder.  Every little  bit of man made counts.   Thursday might turn out to be pretty solid.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 8, 2007)

Sundown is at 37.6 right now, which is the lowest it's been today...


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 8, 2007)

It's down to 35F here at home and we had a few snow flurries past through.


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2007)

Made to 28. Not sure how long it's been cold enough but hopefully they got some snow down. Tonight and Wednesday night will be strong for snowmaking and given the fact that there will be no skiers (at least tonight) they should really be able to crank it out. Thursday is the right choice of days.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2007)

It's 29 there right now and it got as low as 27.2 this morning..  Hopefully it was cold long enough for them to get some snow down, I kind of doubt it though...


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 9, 2007)

Woodbury made snow and still has a gun going right now, so I think that Sundown should have had the chance to make some snow being further north and higher up.


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2007)

bvibert said:


> It's 29 there right now and it got as low as 27.2 this morning..  Hopefully it was cold long enough for them to get some snow down, I kind of doubt it though...



I would bet if they got a 4+ hour window they went for it. They kind of have to with MLK Day coming up....


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2007)

Read the final paragraph posted by "Jon  from new england":

http://www.skitown.com/resortguide/review_list.cfm/ct02/ct02/1

Interesting...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 9, 2007)

no kidding.

now we just need about 2 feet of snow to check it out.


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2007)

2knees said:


> no kidding.
> 
> now we just need about 2 feet of snow to check it out.



No kidding. Wish I knew about this before as I would have scoped it out while hiking up there last summer.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 9, 2007)

Greg said:


> No kidding. Wish I knew about this before as I would have scoped it out while hiking up there last summer.



Don't forget about the tree run behind the sun deck that was mentioned in the AZ Challenge....  The CT backcountry scene is sick! ;-)


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2007)

They're down to 29.1 right now. Let 'er rip!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 9, 2007)

I can drink to that!  :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2007)

Greg said:


> They're down to 29.1 right now. Let 'er rip!!!



Here's something I whipped up to fuel the addiction...

http://skiing.bvibert.com/SDW/graph.php

The graphs are kinda cheesy, but I think it's pretty neat at the same time...

There's a link to the raw data so you can plug the numbers into Excel if you want (there's additional data in there too..).


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 9, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Here's something I whipped up to fuel the addiction...
> 
> http://skiing.bvibert.com/SDW/graph.php
> 
> ...



GREAT!!!! Now I have something to stare at until I leave work on Thursday to drive North.  Seriously, that's a cool set of graphs.  Nice work.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2007)

I should have noted that it only updates the data every 10 minutes, so don't bother refreshing any more frequently than that... 

EDIT: glad you like it.


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2007)

The slope of that temperature graph is about as steep as Exhibition. Come on! We need a Gunbarrel drop! 

Cool stuff. Getting pretty geeky, B!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2007)

Guess I'm pretty geeky then. 

The reason I made it up was that I was curios how long the temperatures were dipping below freezing over night.  Now I'll know. 

I just wish the graphs were more customizable.  They work pretty good considering their price though...


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2007)

Will it keep historical data, or is it just a daily graph?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2007)

Greg said:


> Will it keep historical data, or is it just a daily graph?



I have a script that's run every ten minutes by a Cron job which saves the data to a .csv file.  The script automatically creates a new .csv file every Sunday.  The graph script just reads that data (it's hard coded to this weeks file since it's the only one).  So, yes, it keeps historical data.  The .csv file keeps more info than I display in the graphs too... 

Check out the Raw Data File link...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2007)

Good thing you rescheduled, they're not opening today either.  The snow phone makes no mention of when they might re-open, but I have to believe that they'll be able to open tomorrow...


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Good thing you rescheduled, they're not opening today either.  The snow phone makes no mention of when they might re-open, but I have to believe that they'll be able to open tomorrow...



Wow! :blink: Well, at least this gives them another evening without skier traffic to fire up the guns at will. Hope they're not just going to do a Friday reopening...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> Wow! :blink: Well, at least this gives them another evening without skier traffic to fire up the guns at will. Hope they're not just going to do a Friday reopening...



Looking at the data from over-night I wonder how much snow they were able to make?  The RH was pretty high.  If my calculations are correct the wet-bulb temp barely got below 28.  As I understand it a wet-bulb of 21-28 will allow you to make poor quality snow, with wet-bulb temps of less than 20 or less being desired...


----------



## Catul (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd like to join you guys tomorrow - let's hope they have been able to crank out the snow since yesterday and will be open tomorrow!


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2007)

Catul said:


> I'd like to join you guys tomorrow - let's hope they have been able to crank out the snow since yesterday and will be open tomorrow!



Nice! Hoping so. Friday might be an option for me otherwise.


----------



## Catul (Jan 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nice! Hoping so. Friday might be an option for me otherwise.



I can't Friday night; but am planning to ski with my wife and two girls (6 and 4 year olds) on Saturday morning - that might be the best skiing of this weekend, considering the snowmaking over the next couple of days and potential warmup and NCP predictions later.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Looking at the data from over-night I wonder how much snow they were able to make?  The RH was pretty high.  If my calculations are correct the wet-bulb temp barely got below 28.  As I understand it a wet-bulb of 21-28 will allow you to make poor quality snow, with wet-bulb temps of less than 20 or less being desired...



It looks to be improving right now, wet-bulb down to 25.8...


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2007)

The *forecast* is calling for a couple inches today. With temps in the teens tonight, they should really be able to crank it out.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> The *forecast* is calling for a couple inches today. With temps in the teens tonight, they should really be able to crank it out.



Agreed!


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2007)

bvibert said:


> It looks to be improving right now, wet-bulb down to 25.8...



BTW - you need to add a wet bulb temp to your graph. Can you overlay it with the actual temp graph? Finally, the scale at the bottom is confusing. I know the x axis is a function of time, but what do the labels mean?


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2007)

On the Home page:



			
				skisundown.com said:
			
		

> CLOSED TUES., JAN. 9 & WED., JAN 10. Snowmaking returns this week. *Check back here for Thursday's operating schedule.*



Good sign.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> BTW - you need to add a wet bulb temp to your graph. Can you overlay it with the actual temp graph? Finally, the scale at the bottom is confusing. I know the x axis is a function of time, but what do the labels mean?



I was just thinking of adding the wet-bulb to the data.  There's a pretty long calculation I need to type in to get it.  I don't think I can overlay plots.  I'm using some javascript functions that I found for free on the internet to draw the graphs.  There isn't to much customization you can do with them that I can see without digging into their scripts and hacking stuff up.  I know the scale is confusing, I should have clarified.  The labels need to be small due to the way the script works.  So I stripped out the minutes from the time stamp to populate the labels.  When you see a 00 thats the start of a new hour, say 10 am.  The next label should be a 10 or so, that would make it 10:10 am.  Next a 20 for 10:20 am and so on.  As noted the graph starts at 01/09/2007 15:01:36, which is when I started collecting data.  You'll see the first few readings were pretty close together (01, 02, 03, 03) since I manually ran the script a few times.  It also notes the end time stamp at the top so you can count back-wards from the end to figured out where in the chart you are.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> On the Home page:
> 
> 
> 
> Good sign.



Nice, I missed that.  I've been going directly to the conditions page...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> BTW - you need to add a wet bulb temp to your graph. Can you overlay it with the actual temp graph? Finally, the scale at the bottom is confusing. I know the x axis is a function of time, but what do the labels mean?



OK I added the wet-bulb data, including for the data previously collected.  I put that data as the top graph...


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2007)

bvibert said:


> OK I added the wet-bulb data, including for the data previously collected.  I put that data as the top graph...



Cool! So I see that the WB Temp is still hanging under 26 degrees so in theory they can be making snow right now despite the air temp being 32 degrees, correct?

Now you just have to link to this in your sig so we can keep track of all your geeky little projects! :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2007)

BALLS!

Reopening on Fri., Jan. 12 at 9am.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> Cool! So I see that the WB Temp is still hanging under 26 degrees so in theory they can be making snow right now despite the air temp being 32 degrees, correct?
> 
> Now you just have to link to this in your sig so we can keep track of all your geeky little projects! :beer:



That's what I was wondering.  Their website seems to indicate that the guns won't start up again until tonight though...

My geeky little project is now in my sig... 



Greg said:


> BALLS!
> 
> Reopening on Fri., Jan. 12 at 9am.



Crap!  

Friday night _might_ be a possibility for me...


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Friday night _might_ be a possibility for me...



I'll be there on Friday. Thread title changed. Hopefully this is the last shutdown for them...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 10, 2007)

Ugh.  Friday night is a possibility.  I just need to get final approval from the wife.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 10, 2007)

I am down for friday night as long as there is no NCP falling.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 10, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> I am down for friday night as long as there is no NCP falling.



All that wonderful snow making and then the chance of NCP on Friday.  Whatever, I'm down no matter what!


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> All that wonderful snow making and then the chance of NCP on Friday.  Whatever, I'm down no matter what!



That's the spirit. Me too. That's what Gore-tex is for...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 10, 2007)

Why would that guy post a stash on the internet????


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Why would that guy post a stash on the internet????



Oooh, Oooh! Tabboo, isn't it? And I perpetuated it?! :blink: Come on, Beano - this is CT we're talking about. If that line is ever skiable, most serious OB folks won't be bee-lining to Sundown to hit that. More than likely they will set their sites elsewhere...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> Oooh, Oooh! Tabboo, isn't it? And I perpetuated it?! :blink: Come on, Beano - this is CT we're talking about. If that line is ever skiable, most serious OB folks won't be bee-lining to Sundown to hit that. More than likely they will set their sites elsewhere...



Oh I don't really care...it's not like I cut the trail myself of anything.  I just was wondering about his thinking process, tis all.  Now you must show me this stash, Greg.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Friday night _might_ be a possibility for me...



Sorry guys, I'm out.  My wife has to work Friday night...


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Oh I don't really care...it's not like I cut the trail myself of anything.  I just was wondering about his thinking process, tis all.  Now you must show me this stash, Greg.



I'm not sure I totally buy into the notion that posting a stash online significantly increases skier traffic on it on any given day. But I'm not an OB guy so I don't have much of a right to say anything.

So, Beano - Friday night?  



bvibert said:


> Sorry guys, I'm out.  My wife has to work Friday night...



Is that the same one that stole your SugarCard?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> Is that the same one that stole your SugarCard?



Yes, fortunately I only have one wife...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 10, 2007)

What time do you guys meet...7ish?


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> What time do you guys meet...7ish?



My goal is to be on skis before 7 pm. We normally either meet at 7 or 7:30, but it's easy enough to just bump into each other...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> My goal is to be on skis before 7 pm. We normally either meet at 7 or 7:30, but it's easy enough to just bump into each other...



I'll be on skis by 6 pm sharp.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 10, 2007)

So long as the weather is not doing anything tremendously insane, I plan to be there around 6pm. My friend is comming up to visit and ski over the weekend and he wants to ski my local hill as he has never been to Sundown before. Hopefully we have good weather, as the forecast keeps trending torwards more CP.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 11, 2007)

From the Sundown site:

We expect to begin making snow again on Sensation as well as *Gunbarrel *and Tom's Treat tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> From the Sundown site:
> 
> We expect to begin making snow again on Sensation as well as *Gunbarrel *and Tom's Treat tonight.



Now THAT'S good news!  

I've been waiting all year to ski Tom's Treat!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 11, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Now THAT'S good news!
> 
> I've been waiting all year to ski Tom's Treat!



Hey, you need Tom to get down to Papoose (my fav litle green in CT).


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 11, 2007)

Can't make it guys ... Got to take CDL lessons (long story.)


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Can't make it guys ... Got to take CDL lessons (long story.)



Are they gonna make you drive the kids to school now too??


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> From the Sundown site:
> 
> We expect to begin making snow again on Sensation as well as *Gunbarrel *and Tom's Treat tonight.



I wouldn't expect for the new terrain to be open by tomorrow though.  It usually takes them a few days to get Gunny fully covered and ready to go, Tom's is a pretty long trail to cover too.  It's a step in the right direction though!! :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> We expect to begin making snow again on Sensation as well as *Gunbarrel *and Tom's Treat tonight.





bvibert said:


> I wouldn't expect for the new terrain to be open by tomorrow though.  It usually takes them a few days to get Gunny fully covered and ready to go, Tom's is a pretty long trail to cover too.  It's a step in the right direction though!! :beer:



Well, I guess this means that they've got the other runs pretty well-covered. Hopefully, good enough for bumps on Nor'easter soon! :idea: 

Cold, cold, cold, next week so maybe Gunbarrel for 1/17!


----------



## Catul (Jan 11, 2007)

Can't make it Friday night - would've loved to hook up with you guys this time.  Oh well, will plan on next week ... have fun!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 11, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Are they gonna make you drive the kids to school now too??



Well not to school, but I run a few after school clubs, so it will make life easier for field trips and whatnot.


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2007)

So...7 pm at the sun deck? Don't wait beyond 7:05. I'll catch up with you if I miss you. So - who's in? loafer and Grassi?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm in.  7 PM at the sun deck sounds good.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2007)

I wish I could make it guys, I tried to get a sitter, but no luck.  Have fun, don't forget to give a full report when you get back!


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 11, 2007)

I'll be there with Warren around 6pm, maybe a bit earlier.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2007)

See ya'll later. Can't wait. It's been over a week since I last got out...


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 12, 2007)

It looks like I'll be able to make it tonight.  I'll probably be there with my youngest son, Kevin, who is a ripper.  Looking forward to meeting and skiing with you guys.  Hopefully the NCP will hold off until after 10:00.

I know you guys meet at the Sundeck.  Is that off of Nor'easter?  I've never been to Sundown so I'm not familiar with the layout but it must be fairly straightforward.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> I know you guys meet at the Sundeck.  Is that off of Nor'easter?  I've never been to Sundown so I'm not familiar with the layout but it must be fairly straightforward.



Yup. If you take the yellow trilpe up, hang a right and do a 180. On a tree you will see two signs, "Nor'easter" and "Sun Deck". You will go under the yellow triple, the trail chokes down to only 20 feet wide or so and then widens out and drops down to the sun deck. If you ski straight, you'll ski right onto it! 

7 pm. I'm in a dark grey helmet and jacket, light grey pants, orange skis and boots.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> It looks like I'll be able to make it tonight.  I'll probably be there with my youngest son, Kevin, who is a ripper.  Looking forward to meeting and skiing with you guys.  Hopefully the NCP will hold off until after 10:00.
> 
> I know you guys meet at the Sundeck.  Is that off of Nor'easter?  I've never been to Sundown so I'm not familiar with the layout but it must be fairly straightforward.



Yes it's on Nor'Easter, you can miss the sundeck after you go down the first pitch.  The mountain is really easy to get around, you won't have any problems...


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm in a dark grey helmet and jacket, light grey pants, orange skis and boots.



I'll be in a light grey helmet and pants, orange jacket, red skis and boots.  I'll also have a little bomber (my son) with me in a white helmet and red jacket.  I'll see you then.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> I'll be in a light grey helmet and pants, orange jacket, red skis and boots.  I'll also have a little bomber (my son) with me in a white helmet and red jacket.  I'll see you then.



Nice! See you later. How old is your son? loafer89's son Warren is 7 I believe. I'm sure he'd be thrilled to ski with a kid his age.


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nice! See you later. How old is your son? loafer89's son Warren is 7 I believe. I'm sure he'd be thrilled to ski with a kid his age.



My son Kevin is 8 and I know he'll enjoy skiing with someone his age.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 12, 2007)

From the NWS:

Tonight: Showers likely, mainly after midnight. Increasing clouds, with a low around 35. West wind around 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%.

It looks like we have a good chance of staying dry tonight.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> From the NWS:
> 
> Tonight: Showers likely, mainly after midnight. Increasing clouds, with a low around 35. West wind around 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%.
> 
> It looks like we have a good chance of staying dry tonight.



Yup. Should be fine. Even if it does rain, it'll be light.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Here's something I whipped up to fuel the addiction...
> 
> http://skiing.bvibert.com/SDW/graph.php
> 
> ...



If anyone cares I've update the graph to allow you to choose at what point you want the data to start in the graph via a drop-down box.  Unfortunately I just realized that it resets every time you refresh though...  Knew I was forgetting something.  :roll:  Anyway, the point was to make the graph smaller so you didn't have to scroll to the side so much...


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2007)

Anybody else getting psyched? I hope to be clicking in closer to 6:30 now. I'm really anxious to see how much snow they made.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 12, 2007)

I have been checking the "My geeky Sundown weather tracker" and fighting the urge to leave now.

I will be locked and loaded by 6 pm.  I will be there earlier so I'll see if those shiftless lifties will let me on before 6.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm jealous guys...


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 12, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> My son Kevin is 8 and I know he'll enjoy skiing with someone his age.


 

Warren is just shy of 7, his birthday is on January 23rd. I look forward to meeting you and your son.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Warren is just shy of 7, his birthday is on January 23rd. I look forward to meeting you and your son.



Maybe they can pick up teenage snowboarding chicks together...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm leaving from Norwalk now.  It turns out that with my Savings Card an 8 hr. ticket on Fridays is 1 dollar cheaper than a Friday Night ticket.  I'll be cranking turns by 5 PM.


----------



## Catul (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, I was bummed I couldn't ski last night as planned, so I decided to head out for a couple of hours first thing this morning - was first on the yellow triple at 9 a.m.   Sundown did a great job getting a decent cover on all the open trails.  Conditions were very firm, with plenty of loose granular and death cookies at first.  As skier traffic increased and the sun came out, things warmed up and turned nicely softer; though a few parts started getting "skied off" and down to a very icy base.

Stinger was probably the run of the day, as was Canyon Run for nice cruising.  I left at about 11:20; was a blast to finally get out and really ski - had only been out about 5 times this season with my young kids.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2007)

Catul said:


> Well, I was bummed I couldn't ski last night as planned, so I decided to head out for a couple of hours first thing this morning - was first on the yellow triple at 9 a.m.   Sundown did a great job getting a decent cover on all the open trails.  Conditions were very firm, with plenty of loose granular and death cookies at first.  As skier traffic increased and the sun came out, things warmed up and turned nicely softer; though a few parts started getting "skied off" and down to a very icy base.
> 
> Stinger was probably the run of the day, as was Canyon Run for nice cruising.  I left at about 11:20; was a blast to finally get out and really ski - had only been out about 5 times this season with my young kids.



Cool! Thanks for the update!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> Maybe they can pick up teenage snowboarding chicks together...


Easy dad....We both have two girls..:blink: we will get ours.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Easy dad....We both have two girls..:blink: we will get ours.



Just teasing. Warren had me cracking up a few weeks back when he latched on to a snowboarder girl. Too cute.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 12, 2007)

We are leaving now to give Warren extra time to hook up with someone on the slopes.:lol: 

It's quite warm here in Bloomfield (49.6F) should make for some soft snow tonight.

See you guys later


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2007)

I should be rolling within 30 mins....


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 12, 2007)

I just got back from Ski Sundown, but I will leave it to Greg for the conditions report. It was nice to meet up and ski with Grassi21 and madskier6.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> I just got back from Ski Sundown, but I will leave it to Greg for the conditions report. It was nice to meet up and ski with Grassi21 and madskier6.



Another great night!

http://forums.alpinezone.com/12761-ski-sundown-1-12-2007-night.html


----------

